# Calypso Trail, near Terry Montana



## AverageJoe (Jul 17, 2010)

Mostly shot with a polarizer. A few videos at the bottom (HD linked, feel free to go full screen). Don't hesitate or hold back on comments/critiques.

1:






2:





3:





4:





5:





6:





7:





8:





9:





10 (Eddy, my local scout and driver):






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgsr_wIgcQ0&hd=1[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbkum0gtYY4&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh, interesting trip! 
The effect of the Polarizer is best seen in 5, I don't see it that much in any of the other photos. 

Quite often (so I feel) your horizon lines hug close to the centre line... which is why I best like photos such as 7 or 5.


----------



## BPetrafassi (Jul 18, 2010)

Out of all the photographs, I like seven the best. What pulls my in, is the vast openness with the dirt road and the tall grass.  It's something I'd look twice at.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

LaPhoto, I was use a Heliopan 77mm Slim polarizer.  What I haven't figured out (and what the instruction manual doesn't show) is what the different numbers on the filter that can be turned (independently of the lens).  If someone knows feel free to jump in here and educate me. Link to filter.

Thanks BPetrafassi, I knew immediately after we turned a corner we needed to stop and hop out for that shot.


----------

